# I Can see whites of my rabbit eyes, is it normal?



## ThisIsARandomName (Aug 1, 2014)

Is my rabbit scared or something? it's been i week since i started seeing whites of his eyes, in the corners. His eyes are perfectly fine, not runny or anything...

Is it normal to see the whites of a rabbits eye? 

Is he stressed?


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Aug 1, 2014)

If his eyes are constantly wide, alert, and never relaxed: I'd think he is stressed or frightened by something. When my rabbit looks to the side, I can see come of the whites of her eyes. I'm not too sure if it's "normal" but it all depends on the rabbit.


----------



## Aki (Aug 3, 2014)

Is he a baby? when I got my youngest rabbit I could really see the white of his eyes almost all the time too. I thought it was maybe an infection and I took him to the vet who told me nothing was wrong with him.
After about two months, it stopped and now his eyes are normal, the white showing only when he is scared.
So, it's probably nothing to worry about as long as his eyes are not red or dirty.


----------

